# Cat farming, Renewable food?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
I been thinking about it and a cat farm might a good way to profit post shtf. 
Think about it no food. How long do you think a house cat would last?

Just have everything you need to raise them properly and keep them healthy.

There easy to feed. Cook the expired ones and feed them to the rest. 
No waist I like that. 

Easy to prepare,, There is more than one way,, You know the rest
I bet it would be easy to prep them for canning I bet you could get a hole 
one in a full size mason jar after it is skinned. 

You could even keep them out side just make sure they are kept clean,fed, and checked.
Precooked just open heat and eat. Yumm I can taste the tabby strips already. 

I have heard that they grind up nice for burgers Just the right amount of cat fat
in the meat. 

Gawd I hope everyone that reads this is smart enough to know it's spoff ,,, Just a prank

I love cats,,, I really do. BBQ


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sometimes when you are smoking that stuff and get some really good ideas ….. they are not.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just open a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cat living in the wild seem to do very well. I don't plan on adding Cat to the menu.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi
> I been thinking about it and a cat farm might a good way to profit post shtf.
> Think about it no food. How long do you think a house cat would last?
> 
> ...


LOl, crazy! Actually if you were hungry enough it wouldn't be funny anymore. I hope it never comes to that, but it could. In his book, _One Second After_, (spoiler alert), Forstchen creates a situation where the familiy's beloved dog has been injured and had to be put down (shot) and then it went to the neighbors for food.

But, I could cook up bunnies if I really had to.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

unfortunately cats will be one of the peskier pets that'll be causing grief if the SHTF goes serious - domestic cats will be going feral for one reason or another - at least they won't be roaming packs & attacking humans .....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Look into Guinea pig farming. It's a better deal.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Well in my travels in the Navy, I have eaten alot of different things. Cat, dog, monkey, cammel, goat, snake, turtle, ect. Unknowingly I ate alot of cat. When I was stationed in spain there was alittle restaurant off the beaten track that was also a bodega. They had the best damned garlic roasted rabbit I every ate along with sipping Tio pepe Ponche. Well 10 yrs later got orders back to spain and was looking forward to dinning at this same restaurant, drive by and appeared to be closed for several yrs with the building in some disrepair. Inquired about the place a few days later with some locals, find out the government shut him down for serving cat instead of rabbit. Well hell, that was damned good eats.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Cats will be vital for keeping down the diseased rodent population, post SHTF. Think plague fleas. Once they go feral, I'd wager very few of them would become food. They're smart and reclusive.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

When the food ran out in Venezuela pets started to quickly disappear. When the pets ran out the feral cats and dogs started to get hunted down and eaten. When the feral animals ran out they started eating rats and lizards. When there is nothing to eat, anything you can catch becomes food.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

rats and other rodents can breed very quickly. When My wife and I had a boarding stable, we couldn't use poison 
or deadly traps because of the barn cats. And even as good as the cats were, the rats were faster.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know 'bout y'all but I enjoy eating a little cat every now and then. :vs_closedeyes:

Carry on...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't know 'bout y'all but I enjoy eating a little cat every now and then. :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Carry on...


I saw what you did there.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I see a whole line of jerky's

Calico jerky
Persian Jerky
Himalayan Jerky
10 Black cat special Jerky (that's gotta be worth at least 2 gal water and four D cells)

just to name a few


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A number of years ago, . . . article in Sports Afield or Field & Stream, . . . went sorta like this.

Bear hunter in Canada, stepped in puddle on way to his stand, got feet soaked. Put up with it for several hours, . . . finally gave up and went back to the bunk house.

On the way back, . . . he spied a number of rabbits. When he got in and got his footwear changed, he asked the old cook if he had a shotgun and if he would fix rabbits if he went out and got em. Ol' cookie handed him a 12 ga and told him to have fun.

Later that night after a great meal of something and fried rabbit, . . . sitting on the porch enjoying a drink, . . . he noticed the absence of the porch cats that had bothered them all for the last couple days.

Next he got to thinking: "That sure was an awful lot of fried rabbit ol' cookie put on the table."

Went around back, . . . lifted the lid on the garbage can, . . . sure enough, . . . there was a big fat cat head staring him in the face.

I about fell out of my chair laughing, . . . still chuckle when I read it.

But "NO", . . . I'm thinking I would have to be some kind of hungry to knowingly eat cat. Although on the streets of '66 Vietnam and '65, '67, and '68 Olongapo, . . . it's hard telling WHAT I have eaten and not known about it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I don't know 'bout y'all but I enjoy eating a little cat every now and then. :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Carry on...


Was this whole thing about sex, I'm confused.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Was this whole thing about sex, I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It didn't cross my mind until I saw you posted. I had to see what you said. :vs_blush:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Was this whole thing about sex, I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'll assure everyone, you are most certainly not confused. :vs_smirk:

A bit flushed and generally satisfied, but not confused. :vs_no_no_no:

Thanks for participating! :vs_smile:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

It don't taste like chicken,it tastes like................insert word here....


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Kabobs might be a big seller.

Cat Kabobs, kinda got a ring to it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Look into Guinea pig farming. It's a better deal.


How deep do you plant them?


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I keep telling you, there is a reason you never see cats around the dumpsters at Chinese restaurants... Just saying. Actually my ex sister in law is Thai, learned real fast not to ask what it was just eat it. Not dead yet.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> When the food ran out in Venezuela pets started to quickly disappear. When the pets ran out the feral cats and dogs started to get hunted down and eaten. When the feral animals ran out they started eating rats and lizards. When there is nothing to eat, anything you can catch becomes food.


Isn't socialism grand?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I heard a story, of a cat fur coat business. Three story building.
Third floor, processing and skinning cats.
Second floor, cats everywhere.
First floor, all mice and rats.
You feed the cats to the rats, and the rats to the cats.
You end up with beautiful cat skin, that mimics rabbit skin,
I can see Alf right now.."HM, Persian, male, four years old MMM".


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Just cause its so apropos...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope, I will pass, it grosses me out. No kitties or doggies go in my pot.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Nope, I will pass, it grosses me out. No kitties or doggies go in my pot.


Ive got a BBQ rub that would change your mind. I just won't tell you what it is on the grill.

Me and the RubberDuck just did a groundhog over memorial day its was good! Cat wouldn't be much different as its all in the rub!


----------

